# VOTING THEAD. Graphics Contest #62



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice entries 

Voting will run to 28th April

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## polly (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow you guys are supercool with these images!

Well done to all of you! 

I would like to participate in the next one


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great! I love to look at the entries!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bump!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the bump, I voted!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Its neck and neck so far ... get your votes in!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Well done everyone! :thumb Casper is gorgeous!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

We have a winner ....


----------



## polly (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah! Well done everyone!~


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Its your turn to host the competition sungeun11! Well done 

They were all great entries.

Could a mod please lock this thread for me? Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations, Sungeon! 

This thread is now locked.


----------

